

Python progression path - From apprentice to guru - kmfrk
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2573135/python-progression-path-from-apprentice-to-guru?resubmitted

======
civilian
I'm in an intro-to-python course right and we're working through Think Python.
(It's free online: <http://greenteapress.com/thinkpython/> )

I've found the exercises really fun and easy to get motivated about. I can't
speak about a whole progression path, but this book would be a good stepping
stone in anyone's progression path.

